# hmm yes art



## James_ (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello there. 
So, I was bored and actually decided to draw some art for once in my life.
Why?
Don't ask stupid questions.

Drawing yourself is fun, right? That's why I decided to draw myself.





I should get something to make me stand out from other Meowstics.

Also I only just realised today's the 4th February 2020, or 4-2-20. _hahahahah funny_

I also decided to draw a Togepi because why the hell not.





I think these are pretty decent to be honest. Though I'll probably look back at these in like 10 years time and be like 'wow these are bad'. 
Most likely going to draw some more art next week. Stay tuned. Or don't. I don't give a fu-


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)

James_ said:


> Hello there.
> So, I was bored and actually decided to draw some art for once in my life.
> Why?
> Don't ask stupid questions.
> ...



Very nice.

I like the blue One.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

I think the Meowstic looks kinda weird, not bad, but weird.
And the Togepi looks pretty good.


----------



## James_ (Feb 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I think the Meowstic looks kinda weird, not bad, but weird.


bro did you just call me weird

Anyway, I decided to remove the outlines on my 'self portrait' and...


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 8, 2020)

Decent for starters, more practice is welcomed though


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2020)

James_ said:


> bro did you just call me weird
> 
> Anyway, I decided to remove the outlines on my 'self portrait' and...


i repeat my own words


----------



## James_ (Feb 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> i repeat my own words


You may repeat your words as many times as you want to.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2020)

James_ said:


> You may repeat your words as many times as you want to.


i repeat my own words


----------



## James_ (Feb 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> i repeat my own words


I repeat my own words


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2020)

James_ said:


> I repeat my own words


HOW DARE YOU CHALLENGE ME YOU PUNY MORTAL


----------



## James_ (Feb 13, 2020)

I only just realised I forgot the tails I'm such a dumbass


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2020)

Better than Banksy's pretentious works.


----------

